# Versus... Assassins



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Continuing with the Fantasy Versus... series, next on the list is Assassins (suggested by melforn). If you want to add your suggestions as to who Fantasy Versus should deal with next, go here for the general thread.

So, assassins, how do you combat these irksome hidden death dealers? Whether it be a Dark Elf combat monsters with ASF, eternal hatred and a combination of gifts of Khaine that include powerful toxins, 5+ ward saves, KB and a host of other nasties. Or a Skaven Assassin with ASF for the 1st round of CC and access to Skaven magic items such as 3 10" S5 shots that multiply wounds. Or even the fearsome Master Assassin from the Clan Eshin appendix list.

The ability of the assassins to hide within infantry units until revealed can make even the weakest unit a nasty prospect for your precious general. Striking before most chargers means assassins can cut down part of your unit before it even has the chance to fight back. Their fearsome close combat prowess also makes them potentially lethal to poorly protected characters. The possibility of +5CR from challenges is also not to be sniffed at.

So how do you plan to combat them? Do you have a preferred unit or tactic that works every time? Do you try to lure them out and shoot them to bits with massed guns or magic, or perhaps you prefer to mob their potential hiding units with cheap, disposable infantry to deny them access to your characters?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

The easiest way thet I've found to deal with assassins is to draw them out as early as possible with throwaway units, Then shoot the living crap out of its host unit till it breaks or is destroyed.
This is easier than it sounds for most armies as Dark elf armies are generally small and its normally quite obvious which units will have the assassin in but as long as you can find out in advance where he is then you can work on avoiding him with the type of models he's there to destroy and just swamp him with either lots of missile fire or loads of cheap disposable troops.
Obviously small elite armies will have to find a different tactic but as I don't play small elite armies its not something I've ever really considered.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Sending in a solid unit like heavy cavalry can make an assassins job pretty tough. Unless KB happens, you have a very good chance of inflicting one or two wounds against him.

Other options being forcing Panic, Fear, or Terror tests against the suspected unit. Works wonders for us non-ranged armies.


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

For High Elves, assassins have trouble in taking down our Phoenix Guard. I can imagine holding up the assassin with some PG, then a good ol' flank attack to tip the combat resolution in the High Elves' favor. Send them running, and take them down. Hopefully. Otherwise, it's fairly hard to take the guy down in straight combat.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Playing as Ogres I can uses 'Rock Eye' to reveal all hidden things in a 1 enemy unit each turn... after finding which one he's in Either I can shoot/magic them to death (finally, a use for leadbelchers) or just panic the unit with braingobbler
If that dont work them I guess I'm down to relying on fear and impact hits from my bull charge to carry me through (so, normal tactics then).

- I have the bonus that my heroes have 4 wounds, if I've given them good saves/wards or regen I have a good chance that the assassin wont kill me anyway... I'm so very glad killing blow doesn't affect anything in my army bigger then a gnoblar


----------



## m3rr3k (Oct 14, 2008)

I have never played fantasy but am preparing a VC list & gathering my troops currently. I plan on running a combat vampire with the nightshroud armour which makes any unit attempting to attack the vampire in CC strike at iniative 1, lose any charge bonus / ASF rule meaning I can goble up that pesky assassin before he gets a chance to strike... in theory at least...


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What I would use is chariots, as Impact hit hit before ASF. Aswell as this Dark elves lack strength 7


----------



## arachnid (Nov 17, 2008)

Green Knight said:


> Aswell as this Dark elves lack strength 7




Might wanna look that up :biggrin:


Manbane+ rending stars on an Assassin against that chariot will kill it dead. (with bs 9 they should hit)



Some words of wisdom:

First step to not fall in a trap is to be aware of the presence of one. 
Second step is to spring the trap where it was not intended. 
Be mindful of the jaws of a second trap when defending from the first one.


Best bet is to force the owner to either pop the killer prematurely or have the unit he is in run off.

Best way is of course terror and the spells to such effect.
if you happen to have some nice shooting, try to whittle down a unit enough to threaten a panic test.

Most often it's pretty easy to figure out which unit is likely to contain one.


If your opponent is using Shadowblade or the likes.. well just hold on and pray he fluffs his attacks.


----------

